# valve saver



## big bilko (Jan 3, 2009)

In my coachmen mirada there is a filler bottle marked flash lube valve saver. It is a 450 mil clear bottle and is down to 150 mil. I have no idea with what to top this up withas my ford book only talks about brake fluid and coolant.Any help you can give me would be appreciated. Regards BIG BILKO


----------



## LEN (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: valve saver

It's lube system that goes into the gas and lubes the engin valves.
Here's a link:

http://www.flashlube.com.au/en/valvesaverkit/index.html

Gives where to buy the stuff too.

LEN


----------



## big bilko (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: valve saver

Thank you Len, Most imformative. I will track some down tomorrow.I did not realise it was available in australia.The system must have been installed by the conversion mechanic when the r v was fitted out for the LPG .  Thanks again  Regards Big Bilko


----------



## big bilko (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: valve saver

Thank you Kojak. Have topped up filler and are all set to go Regards Big Bilko   :


----------



## brent (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: valve saver

Hi Big bilko,
I know a lot about Valve Seat Recession and please do not use 2 stroke oil.  You see it is not the carrier (Flashlube uses mineral oil) that does the work.  It is the additives that protect that Valves and Valve Seats, Flashlube uses potassium.
What ever you do, do not use 2 stroke.  
Regards,
Brent.  By the way Flashlube is sold at all retailers SuperCheap, Repco, AutoBarn ect.


----------



## big bilko (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: valve saver

Thanks for your imfo. Bought the flash lube and topped up tank.Regards Big Bilko.


----------

